# North Yorkshire Meets?



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know if there are any meets in the North Yorkshire area [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We had a trip to Whitby a couple of weeks back.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> We had a trip to Whitby a couple of weeks back.


Now what was that song Taylor was singing :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We had a trip to Whitby a couple of weeks back.
> ...


Wasn't it the Chicken song from spitting image, Hang a monkey by the neck....... :roll:


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

You ask a simple question :roll:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

And you find simple people


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> And you find simple people


OI [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Mike753TT said:


> You ask a simple question :roll:


Hi Mike

You ask a simple question indeed. The short answer is no, there is nothing planned. However, I have suggested a couple of my many personal drives lately.

Look here for now and I'll see if I can find more. Click on the picture to enlarge it to 100%. I know every worthwhile drive in the north of England, north/south...east/west.


















Joe


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

TTcool thanks for the suggested drives, I know most of the drives as live right in the heart of the Dales, just wondered if there was a regular meet in the area, although not sure how many members live in the area :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Mike753TT said:


> TTcool thanks for the suggested drives, I know most of the drives as live right in the heart of the Dales, just wondered if there was a regular meet in the area, although not sure how many members live in the area :? [/quote
> 
> Hi Mike
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

To be honest, I was thinking that they may be around 10 local members who meet up, is their a TTOC rep for Yorkshire :?:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Mike753TT said:


> To be honest, I was thinking that they may be around 10 local members who meet up, is their a TTOC rep for Yorkshire :?:


Leeds area is David (davidG); Manchester area is Dani (A3DFU); or try Andy (YELLOW TT) Hartlepool and the North East. He will be able to help with a meet I'm sure.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Mike753TT said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I was thinking that they may be around 10 local members who meet up, is their a TTOC rep for Yorkshire :?:
> ...


Hi Joe,
you are right: I'm Manchester and North-Midlands. But Davidg is 'on the other side' = Wigan :?

So how about *YOU doing the Dales?* The club is short of Reps and you would most certainly do a fantastic job of it!!!
Just send a PM to Nem and you're on board :-*


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Dani

Thanks for your kind words.

I don't live in the Dales and have no on-the-ground knowledge of people that do live in the Dales. I think that would make it very difficult to do justice to the area. I couldn't contribute anything more than suggest meeting places and technical routes for driving which I can do anyway through the Forum. I think it's a job only for someone living in the Dales really. I have the same problem as Mike753TT based in Litton in the heart of the Yorkshire Dales. Although I see dozens of TTs around my area there is no apparent interest in a TT gathering, regular or otherwise. From my own point of view the object of a drive/meet is to be able to do so in the company of other like minded TT owners. Having to resort to keeping company with other marques/bikers is good and interesting but it's not the same as being amongst other drivers of the Iconic TT.

As it turns out Mike only wanted to know if there already exist a few TT owners in his immediate area who meet regularly, so far as I can see. I don't know who would know that.

Although I'm retired, Dani, I've never been so busy. I couldn't get involved with any more commitments. I keep making lists and every time I cross off one item, two more appear.

Kind regards

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I don't live in the Dales and have no on-the-ground knowledge of people that do live in the Dales. I think that would make it very difficult to do justice to the area.
> Joe


'On the ground kowledge' is a lot more than most Reps have, Joe 



TTCool said:


> I couldn't contribute anything more than suggest meeting places and technical routes for driving Joe


Again, Joe, this is a lot more than most Reps can/will do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I understand what you are saying about time but there isn't really much more involved than 2 or 3 meets/drives per year?
Why not give 'Rep-ship' a go? At least have a think about it? You know you want to


----------

